

These are the fastest-growing skills in tech - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/09/15/fastest-growing-tech-skills-dice-report/

======
api_or_ipa
Data Source? Seems like you'd lose a lot of the nuisances when you use
headings like "noSQL", "BigData", "Cloud" and "Cybersecurity".

I'm a admittedly junior developer, but nonetheless "tech" and if you asked me
what any of those descriptions _really_ meant, I wouldn't be able to answer.

Yea, of course we all know what noSQL, cloud and Hadoop are (I hope so!) but
what do you call a distributed data warehouse based on a hadoop architecture?
nosql? hadoop? cloud? What about the "cybersecurity" you need to use to keep
it all safe? This isn't an academic distinction, these labels rely on the
implementation of mechanisms under different labels to make sense.

